# ملحد بلا دين



## ملحد بلا دين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا
سلام من محب الى جميع المحبين!

انا ملحد.. او على مشارف الالحاد..
وانا هنا من اجل طرح بعض الامور اللي بتدور في راسي

الاخوة طلبوا احاور هنا..
انا الان هنا
ارجو محاورتي


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أهلاً يا أخ ملحد بلا دين
تفضل بطرح أول ما عندك من تساؤلات عن المسيحية و سنجيب عليها بأذن الرب


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> مرحبا
> سلام من محب الى جميع المحبين!
> 
> انا ملحد.. او على مشارف الالحاد..
> ...



اهلا بك

وماذا لدي الاستاذ ملحد ليسأل

عن الله الحي

في انتظار طرح الاسئله


سلام السيد المسيح له كل مجد


----------



## مالدينى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

فبعد اذنك يا روك انا هقول نقطه مهمه فى شخصيه ملحد بلا دين
المشكله يا جماعه انو هو بيحط نفسو فى ايام السيد المسيح
عايز يبقى يوحنا عايز يكون من التلاميذ طيب ليه انت تحط نفسك فى المنطقه ده ومكنش انا بديل ليك
اشمعنى انت ما كل واحد يحب يكون يوحنا او حد من التلاميذ
بس يا اخى انت وقتك ده حياتك فى الوقت هتعترض ازاى لو عايز تشوف يسوه هتشوفو بقلبك هتحس بيه
لما تصلى وتكلمو بشرط مهم انك تثق فى كلامك وتثق انك هتشوفو مش كلام وبس


----------



## صوت الرب (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> مرحبا
> سلام من محب الى جميع المحبين!
> 
> انا ملحد.. او على مشارف الالحاد..
> ...


بصراحة أنا من النوعية التي تحت أن تحاور الملحدين
سأكون أكثر من سعيد بمحاورتك بمساعدة أساتذتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> مرحبا
> سلام من محب الى جميع المحبين!
> 
> انا ملحد.. او على مشارف الالحاد..
> ...




اهلا وسهلا ، 

انا اسجل متابعتي لمشاهدة الحوار الشيق مع الاخوة الاحباء ( وخاصة صوت الرب ) الذي ابدي محبته لمناقشة الملحدين .

ولكن عندي سؤال استفتاحي صغير .

ما هو تعريفك ( للملحد ) ارجو التوضيح لكي نفهم .

هل الملحد الذي ليس له ايمان على الاطلاق ؟؟؟

ام ان الملحد هو الذي ( يؤمن ) انه لا يوجد اله ؟؟؟

ام ان الملحد هو من ( يؤمن ) بانه يوجد اله ولكنه يرفض التعامل معه ؟؟؟

اي نوع من الملحدين انت ، فهم كثر وطوائف متعددة الالوان والاشكال !!!


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بجميع اخواني.. 
لكن اريد ان اعطي جميع المحاورين نقطة مهمة كي يفهموها:

انا لست هنا من اجل طرح الشبهات أو من اجل  زعزعة ايمان الاخوة او اي شيء آخر!
انا هنا من اجل المعرفة والتحقق والتأكد.. والاطمئنان.. 
اريد ان اعلم عن الاديان!
هل هي خدعة؟
هل المسيحية خدعة كالاسلام والبوذية والهندوسية والكونفوشيوسية؟
ام هي الحقيقة المطلقة التي تربيت عليها منذ الصغر؟

أكرر يا اخوتي:
انا هنا باحث..وليس مزعزع.
ثقوا تماما بذلك
..
نبدا معكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أ{يد في البداية أخواني.. ان اطرح عليكم سؤال طرحته على كل من حاول اقناعي و(فشل) للاسف..
لكن أرجو أن تجيبوني جميعاً بصدق.. جميعاً بصدق..

لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا     أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت    مســـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــحـــــــــيـــــــــاً؟؟


الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارات:
1-لانني ولدت على ذلك ولان والدي مسيحيين
2-لانني نظرت في الديانات فاقتنعت بالمسيحية

**رجاء**
بحق المسيح الذي تعبدوه وتصلوا له
جاوبوا اخوكم المسكين بكل صدق... ولا تحاولوا الكذب ارجوكم

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل الملحد 

نحن نؤمن في العقيدة المسيحية ، ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد لفدائنا وتطهيرنا والتواصل معنا 

اي ان المبادرة في التواصل بين الله والانسان كانت من الله الذي ظهر في صورة الناس .

لكي يقدم لنا مثالا كيف يجب ان يعيش الانسان في علاقة مثالية مع الله الخالق .

اذا نحن لا نتبع ديانة ولكن نتبع شخصا احبنا اولا واحبنا فضلا بالرغم من خطايانا وضعفنا وعدم قدرتنا على ارضائه .

قام السيد المسيح بتتميم كل متطلبات الله في الناموس ( القانون الالهي ) الذي يجعل من الانسان قادرا على التواصل مع الله القدوس ، ثم اهدانا هذا الكمال الانساني في شخصه المبارك والكريم .

نحن لا نتبع الها رمزيا اسطوريا في السماء فوق البشر ، بل نتبع الها متواضعا اخلى نفسه عن المجد الالهي لكي يقدم لنا مثالا نحتذيه ، ونتبع اثر خطواته .

لكل هذا فانا مسيحي ، اي اتبع السيد المسيح مخلصا وفاديا وربا على حياتي الان وبعد الممات في ملكوت السموات .

ملحوظة : كل ما كتبته لك استطيع اثباته بالادلة والبراهين من الكتاب المقدس ، ولكني اكتفيت بذكره اختصارا للوقت والمساحة .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> أ{يد في البداية أخواني.. ان اطرح عليكم سؤال طرحته على كل من حاول اقناعي و(فشل) للاسف..
> لكن أرجو أن تجيبوني جميعاً بصدق.. جميعاً بصدق..
> 
> لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت مســـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــحـــــــــيـــــــــاً؟؟
> ...


 

أعتقد اني أفضل واحد يستطيع أن يقدم لك الإجابة من وجهة نظر حيادية

انا كنت صابئي.. الحدت لفترة قصيرة و آمنت بالمسيح بعدها

لماذا أمنت بالميسح؟ لآني فحصت العقائد التي بين يدي قبل ان الحد و الحدت بسببها الا المسيحية، الكتاب المقدس هو الذي ارجعني لله، المسيح هو الذي أسر قلبي و تربع على عرشه.

ما رأيك؟ هل هذا جواب يحتمل كذب من إنسان غير مسيحي الأصل و الولادة؟


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي نيو مان
ردك كان جميلا.. ويستثير اصحاب العواطف الهياجة.. اما ن انا.. فردك يزيدني شكاً الى شكي!!

احلفك بكل شيء تقدسه .. ولا احلفك الا بالمسيح..
لو انك ولدت في عائلة بوذية ؟؟

هل انت مسيحياً الآن؟
بالطبع لا؟ قد تكون خازن لمعبد التماثيل في سريلانكا؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ها انا مثلا...
اقتنعت لفترة قصيرة في الاسلام كدين! لكن بعد قرائتي حقيقته.. اكتشفت انه دين كالبطيخة الفاسدة.. ظاهرها جميل.. وعند فتحها تكون بيضاء او يملؤها الدود!
كنت أفكر كثيراً..
كيف ساعلن لوالدي انني غير مقتنع بالمسيحية!
ماذا سيكون موقفي في العائلة؟
واسئلة كثيرة وعديدة يا صاحبي!
**
ماذا لو ولدت مسلماً؟؟
اعتقد انك الان ستكون لابسا لملابس العيد وجالس تذكر الله في احد الجوامع!
**
ماذا لو ولدت هندوسياً؟؟
اعتقد انك ستكون الآن في احد المعابد تقبل راس احد البقرات المقدسة!!
**
ماذا لو ولدت يهوديا؟؟
أعتقد انك ستكون الىن معتصما اما الحائط في القدس!
**
ماذا لو ولدت أرثذوكسيا؟ أو بروستناتيا؟
؟؟
؟؟
**
انا في حيرة صديقي
أشكرك
لم تنصفني في الاجابة


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (20 سبتمبر 2009)

my rock قال:


> أعتقد اني أفضل واحد يستطيع أن يقدم لك الإجابة من وجهة نظر حيادية
> 
> انا كنت صابئي.. الحدت لفترة قصيرة و آمنت بالمسيح بعدها
> 
> ...


 

حسناً!!

انت مثال استثنائي بين عشرات الامثلة!!
انا اتكلم بالاجماع!
فمثلا!
اي مسلم قد يقتنع بالمسيحية لكنه لا يجرؤ على الجهر بقانون الايمان! لانه سوف يلقى تعبا كثيراً.. ثم ما يلبث الا وتذهب عنه تلك التخاريف.. عندما يدخل موقع اسلامي ويرى فيه كتاب بعنوان : وما صلبوه وما قتلوه!! 
كتاب من 1000 صفحة!
راسه سيملئ بالافكار!! ثم يرجع الى الجامع ويصلي وكانه لم يكن اي شيء في قلبه!!

لن اظلم المسلمين.. كلكم تعلمون (ربى قعوار) المسيحية التي دخلت الاسلام! بقيت لمدة 3 سنوات قبل ان تجرؤ باعلان اسلامها! وهذه قصة غير ملفقة.. بل حقيقة.. شهدتها الصحف وضجت بها المملكة الاردنية كاملة!
لكن ماذا لو ماتت قبل اعلانها الاسلام؟؟
حتما؟
لن تدخل جنة المسملين لانها لم تجرؤ بالاسلام!
ولن تدخل جنة المسيح لانها تركت ديانته؟
**
سؤالي :/
ما ذنب الطفل البوذي الذي يكبر وهو يرى اباه ياخذه الى تمثال بوذا؟
ما ذنبه ان يحرم لذة المسيح كما تقولون؟
او لذة العبادة كما يقول المسلمين؟
لماذا يكبر ويصبح عجوزاً وهو لا يدري عن المسيحية شيئاً؟
**
ما ذنب السعودي مثلا.. وخاصة ان كان من اهل مكة.. 
ان يربى بين المسلمين ويطوف حول الحجر في مكة ! ويحرم ان يسمع مبشر مسيحي واحد يقول له : بان المسيح مخلص وفادي؟؟
**
انصفوني


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> عزيزي نيو مان





ملحد بلا دين قال:


> ردك كان جميلا.. ويستثير اصحاب العواطف الهياجة.. اما ن انا.. فردك يزيدني شكاً الى شكي!!
> 
> احلفك بكل شيء تقدسه .. ولا احلفك الا بالمسيح..
> لو انك ولدت في عائلة بوذية ؟؟
> ...






الاخ الفاضل الملحد 

عهدي بالملحدين انهم منصفين عادلين .

كيف يا عزيزي تشكك في ردي وتتهمني بالظنون !!!!

من قال لك انني مسيحي لانني مولود لعائلة مسيحية ؟؟
هل عرفت خلفيتي ، وكيف كانت حياتي ودراستي حتى انتهيت الى الايمان بالمسيح ؟؟؟

عموما ، انا اتكلم الصدق وضميري شاهدا لي .

لك ان تصدقني او لا تصدقني ، هذا وشأنك ، ولكن ليس من حقك ان تكذّبني بظنونك فقط !!!!

ولكن على الاقل كان عليك ان تقرأي ردي ، انني اؤمن باله حي ، جاء في صورة الناس .

هذا الاله قادر ان يتعامل معك انت ايضا ، اذا تكلمت اليه . 

المشكلة انك تعتقد ان المسيحية ديانة ، لتقارنها بالاسلام والبوذية واليهودية ...

ولكن يا عزيزي ما لم تدركه من ردي ، ان المسيحية ليست ديانة ، المسيحية هي شخص المسيح ، واقامة علاقة حية معه ، لانه حي ويستطيع التواصل معنا .

الان انا اعتقد انك لست ملحدا ، انت مسلم يلعب التقية معنا .

لدينا بالمنتدى هنا ، انسان كان ملحدا ثم آمن بالمسيح 

وكتب مقالته عن اختبار شخصي ، حاول ان تتكلم معه ايضا ، وهو القادر على كشفك .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101937

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> .
> 
> لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت مســـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــحـــــــــيـــــــــاً؟؟
> 
> ...


 

سلام المسيح​ 
في البداية حضرتك قيدتنى باختيار من اختياريين​ 
ربما يكون كل منهما صحيح ولكن بالنسبة لي فالاختياريين معا وليس فقط بل لعشرات الاسباب الاخرى​ 
لم انكر ان ولادتى مسيحية اقتصرت عليا الطريق الشاق في الخوف من الاعتراف بمسيحيتى​ 
ولكن مع مرور الوقت وتعاملى مع اخرين بدأت اسأل نفس السؤال​ 
لماذا ادعى مسيحية؟وكادت ارفضها لمجرد فرضها عليا حتى لو ككلمة في شهادة ميلادي​ 
لكن عندما درستها تفصيليا طلبت ربنا مهما كان هو يرشيدنى صليت بدموع ان ربنا يهدينى لحاجة​ 
والان انا واثقة في دينى ثقتى في وجود الشمس فا*نا مسيحية لانى فى المسيحية اجد علاقة حقيقية مع الله، ففى المسيحية رأيت، عرفت، اختبرت الله، اشعر وكأن الله صديقى، اجلس معه اتكلم معه، واسمع كلامه، ادعوه فى كل وقت لانى اشعر دائماً انه قريب منى، وانه يسمع لصوتى وندائى ويجيبنى. *​ 

*انا مسيحية لانى فى المسيحية ارى نفسى فى افضل صورة، فانا لم اخلق من طين وتراب ولكن الله خلقنى على صورته كشبهه "وقال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" تك1: 26 وما اعظم أن اكون على صورة الله. *
*انا مسيحية لان المسيحية رفعت من شأنى كانسان، وخير دليل على ذلك هو عملية الفداء فالله العظيم الجالس فى السموات ارسل ابنه وحيده الى العالم لكى يموت ويفدى حياتى، فهل هناك رفعة اكثر من ذلك، فلقد احبنى الله حباً عظيماً حتى انه بذل ابنه وحيده من اجلى، وذلك لأنه رأى فى شيئاً مميزاً، فانا فى المسيحية شخص مميز عند الله. *
*انا مسيحية لانى اجد فى المسيحية الرعاية والامان، كثيراً من الناس فى كل مكان يبحثون عن الرعاية والامان، ولكنهم لا يجدوه، اما انا فاتمتع بهم، واذا اردت أن تتأكد من ذلك استرجع ذكريات يوم واحد من حياتك لترى فيه تعاملات الله الواضحة معك، فهو يوفر لك الرعاية والامان، وانا اثق عن اختبار أن الله يكون معى فى كل وقت يرعانى ويحفظنى "الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ" "اذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شراً لانك انت معى" *
*ا**نا مسيحيةلانى اجد فى المسيحية نفسى الحقيقية، فكلما اقتربت من المسيح وتعمقت علاقاتى به فإذ اجد ان نفسى العالمية اضمحلت واختفت، وارتفعت نفسى الحقيقية وتسامت وفى ذلك الوقت اردد مع بولس قائلاً "مع المسيح صُلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى" *
*انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية تلبية لكل احتياجاتى، فانا اعبد اله حى اطلب منه وهو يجيب "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطل يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له" مت7: 7. *
*ا**نا مسيحية لانى اجد فى المسيحية خلاص مجانى، نعم خلاص مجانى لان الله دفع الثمن بموته الكفارى على الصليب، فعندما سأل سجان فيلبى بولس "ياسيدى ماذا ينبغى ان افعل لكى اخلص" فقال له بولس "آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك" فلم يطل منه مال أو غيره، لأن هذا خلاص مجانى جاء من اجله المسيح وقدمه الى الجميع، فمن يؤمن يحصل عليه "لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وامنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت" رو10: 9 *
*انا مسيحية لانى وجدت فى المسيحية قوة للانتصار على خطاياى، ففى روح المسيح الحى الذى يسكن داخلى اجد كل يوم قوة مستمرة ومتجددة للانتصار على الخطية. *
*انا مسيحية لانى وجدت فى المسيحية سلام يفوق كل عقل، إن العالم كله يسعى باحثاً عن السلام، ولكنه لا يجده، ولكن انا كشخص مسيحى اتمتع بسلام حقيقى مع الله. *
*ا**نا مسيحية لانى اجد فى المسيحية ضمان ابدى دون شك او احتمالات، فانا اذا مت اثق ان لى مكان عنده وذلك حسب وعده "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" *
*انا مسيحى لانى لم اجد ديانة اخرى أو شخص آخر يستحق العبادة، ويستحق أن اُنسب اليه غير المسيح *​


دي الخطوة الاولى عرفت انا مسيحية ليه​ 
الخطوة التانية كان لازم اعرف سبب رفضى الديانات الاخري كما عرفت سبب قبولي لدينى​ 
وبالبحث عرفت ان ديانتى احلى واغلى ديانة​ 
كلام يبدو نظري
بس بجد هو ده اللي انا حاساه
انا مش هاجى حاجة بجانب اساتذتى اللي ردوا على حضرتك​ 
بس ربنا بيدور علينا قبل مانعرفه بعقلنا بنحسه بقلبنا​ 
مش عيب ولا غلط ولا ضعف اننا ننكسر امام الله لكى يكشف لنا حقيقة وجوده وطريقة عبادته​ 
هو مستنينا ننادي عليه​ 
ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويرشدك لطريقك​


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الملحد
> 
> عهدي بالملحدين انهم منصفين عادلين .
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لاتهاماتك !! !! !!
وشكرا لهذا الرد العنيف
! ! !
هل كفرنا بحقك يا اخي؟
هل اخطأنا معك؟

أنا اقول شيء حقيقي!
لا تحاولوا ان تبينوا لي انكم جميعا كنتم صابئة ومسلمين.. ثم تحولتم الى مسيحيين!

انا اقول لكم حقيقة تزعجكم كما تزعجني! ! !

لماذا انت مسيحياً؟

هل حقا كلنا مقتنعين..
سالت ابي هذا السؤال! فقال:
لانني مسيحي..
قلت لماذا؟
قال:
ابي وامي وجدي مسيحيين!!

ماذا لو الجينات الوراثية.. كونها الاله (المختفي عني) من رجل وامراة مسلمين..
ماذا لو كانت الجينات هي جينات احد الشيوخ المسلمين؟
هل سيصبح الطفل مسيحياً عند بلوغه سن الرشد؟؟
؟؟
ماذا عن الاطفال المشاركين في الكنيسة.. الذين يحملون الشموع ليلة الميلاد!؟؟
هل سينظروا في الاديان الاخرى ويتبعوا احدها؟

**
انا اعتقد ان الدين خدعة!
نعم خدعة..
خدعنا بها السابقون!

لو كان هناك اله حقيقي.. لاذاق لذة عبادته لجميع مخلوقاته.. خصوصاً انه قادر!!

لم يجعلنا يسوع (نحن البشر) في هذا الانقسام؟؟

شبه الجزيرة العربية.... مسلمين
أوروبا...مسيحيين
اسرائيل...يهود
الهند...هندوس
الصين.. بوذيين . كونفوشيوسيين...

لماذا لا تضع يا صديقي احتمال 1% ان دينك ليس حقيقياً.. بل دين الهندوس هو الحقيقي؟

يسوع نزل على الارض؟؟
انت تؤمن بيسوع من أجل هذا؟؟

الهندوسي يؤمن بالهه كرشنا لانه نزل على الارض؟؟
والبوذي ايضا
فبوذا ابن الله النازل على الارض

هذه عقيدتهم

لكل من الناس عقيدة ورثها عن ابوه وامه واجداده..
!!
شيء مؤسف..
**
سامحوني على الجملة هذه..
عار على الرب.. ان يجعل خلقه في انقسام وتشرذم كهذا!!
لم لا يجمعهم على كلمة واحدة؟؟
هي انا المسيح الفادي.. المخلص.. الذي صلبت على الصليب من اجلكم!
اعبدوني . اتصلوا بي.. 
لا تتبعوا الاخرين.. كلهم كذبة؟

لم لا ينزل بعقابه على الذين شتتونا؟؟
وجلعونا نحن البشر منقسمين الى 180 ديانة
حسب تقرير للجنة الاحصاء في امريكا؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي الملحد 

لماذا اعتبرت ردي عليك هجوما وعنيفا ؟؟

الم تلحظ انك كذبتني لقولي انني مسيحي بالايمان الشخصي ؟؟؟

وحتى الان انت تكذبني ، وانا لم اكذبك ..

اسلوبك يا عزيزي واضح ومكشوف ، وسوف تكشف الايام ما اقوله 
انت مسلم تلعب التقية !!!!

اي مسيحي يعرف ان الله خلق الانسان واعطاه الحرية للاختيار .
ولن يحاسب الله احدا لانه مولود لابوين مسلمين او مسيحيين او بوذيين .

الله يتعامل بطريقة شخصية ، وكل انسان سيحمل حمل نفسه 

هذا هو الايمان المسيحي الذي يعرفه كل انسان مسيحي .

اما الرد على كلامك كله فيتلخص في قصة حقيقية حدثت عندما كان انسان مسيحي يقص شعره عند ( حلاق ) ملحد .

كان يقول مثلما تقول انت تماما ، اين الله ؟؟؟

لماذا الظلم يملأ العالم ، ولماذا لا يذوق حلاوة عبادته كل الناس !!!

وقتها نظر المسيحي الى خارج المحل ووجد انسان ( بدون سكن ) اشعث الشعر ، غير مهندم .

قال المسيحي : ليس هناك حلاق محترم في هذه المنطقة .
قال الحلاق الملحد : لماذا تقول هذا الاتهام ، وانت تحلق تحت يدي ؟
هنا اشار المسيحي الى الشخص الاشعث ، وقال له لو كان هناك حلاقا لاهتم بقص شعر هذا الانسان واهتم بمنظره .

قال الحلاق الملحد : اذا جاء لي هذا الشخص وطلب مني الاهتمام به سوف افعل .

هنا نظر المسيحي الى الحلاق ، وقال له : افعل هذا مع الله الذي تتهمه بعدم الوجود وعدم الاهتمام .

عزيزي ، الملحد ( او المسلم الذي يلعب التقية ) .

الله موجود ولكن لمحبته فانه لا يفرض نفسه ولا يقتحم اقتحاما ، بل يقف بادب وتهذيب على باب قلبك وحياتك ، ويقرع قرعا خفيفا ، اذا فتحت له الباب ، سوف يهتم بحياتك .

اما الاخرين الذي لا يهتمون بوجود الله او التعامل معه ، فهذا ليس دليلا على عدم وجود الله في العالم ، ولكنه بالتأكيد دليل على عدم وجود الله في حياتهم .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*كونك ملحد فهذا شأنك ولا يعطيك هذا  حق التجريح فى ديننا وعقيدتنا
جئت باحثاً عن الحق عندنا فأعطيناك الفرصه لتسأل ونجيبك 
الاخوه اجتمعوا حولك بكل محبه ليساعدوك على التخلص من حيرتك والوصول للحق 
فيا ريت تحافظ على اسلوب حوار جيد وراقى بدون تجريح
اسأل كيفما تريد ولكن بدون تجريح أو تكذيب لاى احد والا فلترحل فى سلام 
ربنا معاك وهو القادر ان ينير قلبك وطريقك 
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> أ{يد في البداية أخواني.. ان اطرح عليكم سؤال طرحته على كل من حاول اقناعي و(فشل) للاسف..
> لكن أرجو أن تجيبوني جميعاً بصدق.. جميعاً بصدق..
> 
> لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا     أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت    مســـــــــــــــيـــــــــــــحـــــــــيـــــــــاً؟؟
> ...


أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
انت محظوظ جدا بمحاوريك my rock & new man
لأنهم من أعظم الأساتذة هنا في منتدى الكنيسة
فإستفد منهم ... و إسمح لي بمشاركة بسيطة
.
سؤالك لماذا انت مسيحي ؟
انت تسأل هذا السؤال لأنك تفكر في الآتي
إن كانت المسيحية هي الديانة الحق 
فما علاقة أصحاب الديانات الأخرى بالأمر
فمثلا البوذي ولد هكذا و سيدافع عن دينه
و يؤمن به و في الآخر سيدخل النار حسب 
المفهوم المسيحي أما الذي ولد مسيحيا فسيدخل الجنة
لأنه سيدافع عن دينه و هو الدين الصحيح و سيدخل
السماء ... و هذا ليس عدل لأن البوذي لو ولد مسيحيا
لكان دخل السماء ... إليس هذا ظلم ؟
.
لكن مهلا ... هل تعتقد أن كل المسيحين الذين يصومون و يتناولون
و يقرؤن الكتاب المقدس  و يذهبون إلى الكنيسة سيدخلون السماء ؟
أقول لك لا .. لأن كل هذه الأمور هي أمور ظاهرية و ألله
لن ينظر لها فالأمور التي تفعل نتيجة الإعتياد و تقليد الناس لن
يحسبها ألله ... 

البشر بجميع الديانات متساوون أمام ألله و الذي سيدخلهم إلى السماء
هو علاقتهم بألله فأي انسان مهما كانت ديانته صلى أن
تكون له علاقة حية و مباشرة مع ألله فسيستجيب ألله له و يخلصه 
و سيرشده إلى طريق الحياة الأبدية

أحب الكلام الذي أسمعه من القمص زكريا بطرس
حيث يقول للمسلمين :-
أنا لا أريدكم أن تتركوا الإسلام و تدخلوا إلى المسيحية 
بل أن تؤمنوا بالله و تطلبوا منه أن يدخل قلبكم 
ليطهره من جميع خطاياه و يرشدكم إلى طريق الحياة الأبدية
فالله لن يرفض المسلم بل سيفرح به و يخلصه 
.
أخي ... الشخص الذي ولد مسيحيا و يقوم بكل أعمال التدين 
كالصلاة و قراءة الكتاب المقدس و التناول 
دون علاقة مباشرة يطلبها شخصيا بنفسه من ألله لن تحسب له
فقط الذي طلب من الله أن يسكن قلبه
و تكون له علاقة مباشرة مع ألله سيدخل السماء
سواء أكان مسيحيا أو صاحب أي ديانة أخرى
و هنا يظهر العدل
.
خلاصة : والدك الذي يقول لك إني مسيحي لأن والداي مسيحيين
يعتبر مسيحيا بالإسم و هو بالنسبة لله لا يختلف عن البوذي
فكلاهما ميت و لن يدخلا ملكوت السموات و هنا يظهر العدل مرة أخرى


----------



## twety (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*فى فترة فى سنى اعتقد فى وقت ثانوى*
*كانت كل الاسئله بدى بتدور فى بالى*
*ليه انا مسيحيه وليه فى ديانات تانى وياترى ايه صح وايه غلط*
*قريت او سمعت او شوفت حاجات كتير*
*اقلها فى تعامل الناس وكلامهم*
*بس كان الاختيار قدامى بين المسيحين والمسلمين*
*شوفت تعاملتنا وتعامملتهم طبعا كان فرق كبير فى التعامل والاسلوب*
*بلا شك وهم نفسهم يشهدوا اننا احسن بكتير*

*جيت انتقلت لفترة تانى بعد طبعا ما ارتحت لكونى مسيحيه*
*جيت لموضوع الارثوذكس والكاتوليك والبرتوتستانت*
*وقولت ليه انا ارثوذكسيه*
*ابتديت ادرس شويه وادخل كل كنيسه على حدا*
*اشوف واروح قداسات واجتماعات وخدمات وحاجات كتير كده*
*فى الاخر استقريت على الارثوذكس*
*لانها ريحتنى فى حاجات كتير*

*جايز يكون كلامى ملوش علاقه بموضوعك بس حسيت بترابط *
*بين انك بتقول انا فى طريق الالحاد ففكرتنى بالوقت ده*

*اتمنى منك لو كنت فعلا مسيحى وفى طريق الالحاد*
*فكر كويس واسال كتير وهات كتب للعقيدة والاهوت واقراها وادرس كويس*

*ادخل القداس وصلى وانت تحس بحاجات تريحك جدا*

*جرب وربنا يرشدك ويهديك*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2009)

لماذا انا مسيحى ​ 

1- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية قائمة على شخصية حية قوية وهى شخصية المسيح الذى هو نبع قوتها ومصدر سلامها، فهو ليس خاصاً بعصر واحد أو جيل واحد أو جنس واحد ولكن هذا الشخص العظيم اجتمعت فيه كل الصفات الحميدة التى لا تجدها عن غيره. 
2- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية اجد علاقة حقيقية مع الله، ففى المسيحية رأيت، عرفت، اختبرت الله، اشعر وكأن الله صديقى، اجلس معه اتكلم معه، واسمع كلامه، ادعوه فى كل وقت لانى اشعر دائماً انه قريب منى، وانه يسمع لصوتى وندائى ويجيبنى. 
3- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية ارى نفسى فى افضل صورة، فانا لم اخلق من طين وتراب ولكن الله خلقنى على صورته كشبهه "وقال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" تك1: 26 وما اعظم أن اكون على صورة الله. 
4- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية رفعت من شأنى كانسان، وخير دليل على ذلك هو عملية الفداء فالله العظيم الجالس فى السموات ارسل ابنه وحيده الى العالم لكى يموت ويفدى حياتى، فهل هناك رفعة اكثر من ذلك، فلقد احبنى الله حباً عظيماً حتى انه بذل ابنه وحيده من اجلى، وذلك لأنه رأى فى شيئاً مميزاً، فانا فى المسيحية شخص مميز عند الله. 
5- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية الرعاية والامان، كثيراً من الناس فى كل مكان يبحثون عن الرعاية والامان، ولكنهم لا يجدوه، اما انا فاتمتع بهم، واذا اردت أن تتأكد من ذلك استرجع ذكريات يوم واحد من حياتك لترى فيه تعاملات الله الواضحة معك، فهو يوفر لك الرعاية والامان، وانا اثق عن اختبار أن الله يكون معى فى كل وقت يرعانى ويحفظنى "الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ" "اذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شراً لانك انت معى" 
6- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية نفسى الحقيقية، فكلما اقتربت من المسيح وتعمقت علاقاتى به فإذ اجد ان نفسى العالمية اضمحلت واختفت، وارتفعت نفسى الحقيقية وتسامت وفى ذلك الوقت اردد مع بولس قائلاً "مع المسيح صُلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى" 
7- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية تلبية لكل احتياجاتى، فانا اعبد اله حى اطلب منه وهو يجيب "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطل يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له" مت7: 7. 
8- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية خلاص مجانى، نعم خلاص مجانى لان الله دفع الثمن بموته الكفارى على الصليب، فعندما سأل سجان فيلبى بولس "ياسيدى ماذا ينبغى ان افعل لكى اخلص" فقال له بولس "آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك" فلم يطل منه مال أو غيره، لأن هذا خلاص مجانى جاء من اجله المسيح وقدمه الى الجميع، فمن يؤمن يحصل عليه "لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وامنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت" رو10: 9 
9- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية قوة للانتصار على خطاياى، ففى روح المسيح الحى الذى يسكن داخلى اجد كل يوم قوة مستمرة ومتجددة للانتصار على الخطية. 
10- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية سلام يفوق كل عقل، إن العالم كله يسعى باحثاً عن السلام، ولكنه لا يجده، ولكن انا كشخص مسيحى اتمتع بسلام حقيقى مع الله. 
11- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية ضمان ابدى دون شك او احتمالات، فانا اذا مت اثق ان لى مكان عنده وذلك حسب وعده "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" 
12- انا مسيحى لانى لم اجد ديانة اخرى أو شخص آخر يستحق العبادة، ويستحق أن اُنسب اليه غير المسيح ولذلك أنا مسيحى


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17302​


----------



## antonius (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ملحد..او على مشارف الالحاد..
..
انا ساعطيك مثال قريب جدا عني...هو عني انا!! 
انا كنت ملحدا او ما شبهه لفترة ليست قليلة من حياتكي..ولحد يومنا الالحاد له بعض تاثير في بعض من افكاري وتساؤلاتي..والملحدون انا احترمهم واعتبرهم واعين لدرجة ما! ...
ولكني ساشاركك ببعض مما خرجت به من تجربتي..او بالاحرى ساقول لك ما توصلت اليه من خلال دراستي والالحاد والايمان والاديان المختلفة..
توصلت...لانه مسيحيا كنت او لم تكن..مؤمنا بالمسيح او لا..ملحد او مسلم او مهما يكن....فالحياة المسيحية..هي افضل واسمى وارقى اسلوب يمكن للمرء ان يحياه!! 
ووجدت الالحاد يقدم اسئلة بدل الاجوبة..يقدم "لا حل" كحل!! ولكن يضل "اللاحل" افضل من "حل سيء"...!! اما الافضل بالنسبة لي..فهو حل جيد..عقيدة ومبادئ جيدة..
اسف على الاطالة والتشتيت


----------



## agaphy (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز ملحد
سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع 
           فى الحقيقة اريدك ان تعلم اننى اشعر بمدى الحيرة والاضطراب التى تملاء قلبك ولكن ياعزيزي فلتكن 
عمليا ايا كان هو سنك فلا تخسر يوما اخر بعيدا عن الله انا لا ادعوك لكى تكون مسيحيا او كذا ....او كذا ...
لا تجعل ياأخى عدو الله يشغلك بأمور وأسئلة تبعدك عن خلاص نفسك فعندك الكتاب المقدس وهو يشمل التوراة والانبياء ( العهد القديم )والانجيل (العهد الجديد) أهتم ياأخى بخلاص نفسك وصلي الى الله ليرشدك الى طريق الحياة الابدية . الرب معك
agaphy


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

agaphy قال:


> لا تجعل ياأخى عدو الله يشغلك بأمور وأسئلة تبعدك عن خلاص نفسك فعندك الكتاب المقدس وهو يشمل التوراة والانبياء ( العهد القديم )والانجيل (العهد الجديد) أهتم ياأخى بخلاص نفسك وصلي الى الله ليرشدك الى طريق الحياة الابدية . الرب معك
> agaphy


 
معاك كل الحق يا اخي الحبيب agaphy
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

مع خبرتي الطويلة في حوارات الاديان ، اكتشفت ان اسهل طريقة يستطيع ابليس ان يشغلك فيها عن نفسك وعن خلاصك ، هو الحديث عن الآخرين !!!!

دائما يضع فيك شكوك ان الاخرين ظلمهم الله ، لانه ما ذنب المولود مسلم او مولود بوذي او مولود في الصين او مولود في مجاهل افريقيا ...

والحقيقة ان الكتاب المقدس صادق حينما يقول : ان الله امين لن يترك نفسه بلا شاهد (اعمال 14: 17) ، وان رسالته للخلاص وصلت الى كل اطراف المسكونة . 

يا من تقرأ هذه الكلمات (سواء الاخ الملحد او غيره ) فكر في نفسك ، الله سوف يحاسبك على انك سمعت الرسالة ورفضتها ، ولن يسألك او يحاسبك عن غيرك .

(لان كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه )(غلاطية 6: 5)


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بالجميع
يا رفاقي. 
اشكر الذين شككوا في مسيحيتي.. واقول لهم:
الله يسامحكم... اذا كان هناك الله أصلا..
**
في الحقيقة.. قليل الذين فهموا السؤال.. خصوصاً الذين قاموا وقالوا :
انا مسيحي لان المسيح قال::
أنا مسيحي لان المسيح كذا وكذا
!!!
أخواني:
سؤالي واضح..
وبشكل اوضح..

هناك اشخاص في السعودية لا يعلمون عن المسيحية الا التلفيق..
وهناك اشخاص عندنا في الاردن لا يعلمون عن المسيحية الا التلفيق..
فاذا سالنا اي مسلم عامي ..
ماذا يعبد المسيحيين؟
سيقول:
ثلاثة!
اذا قلنا له عن اتحاد الاقانيم الثلاثة.. فهو من المستحيل ان يصدق.. لماذا؟
لانه نشأ منذ الطفولة وهو يقرا القران الذي يفهم العقيدة المسيحية بشكل خاطئ..
فيقول:
كفر الذين قالوا الالهة ثلاثة
ويقصد المسيحيين!

..
سؤالي بشكل اوضح واوضح:
لو كان الله موجود فعلاً؟؟
ولو انه تجسد في يوم من الايام؟
لماذا لم يبقى تجسده بين خلقه دائماَ.. كي يعلمهم انه الله الحي الحقيقي!
أين اختفى الرب؟
لماذا لم يرزقني منا رزق يوحنا والتلاميذ؟ 
لماذا لم أراه؟
لماذا حكم عليهم بان يتبينوا الحقيقة المطلقة..
فيحي امامهم الاموات.. ويشفي.. ويصنع معجزاته الباهرة!
وحكم علي بان ابقى في شكي المريب!
**
للاسف!
انا قارئ وباحث في الاديان..
انظروا مثلاً::
المسيحيين هم اتباع شخصية المسيح!
أين المسيح؟
لا يوجد بيننا شيء حسي اسمه المسيح!


لما صلب ! قال التلامذة بانه صعد الى السماء.. عند الاب.. 
ونزل بعد ذلك مرتين وراوه شخصياً..
بعد ذلك اختفى اختفاء تاماً؟
اين هو؟


المسلمين يتبعون شخصية محمد!
أين محمد؟
لا يوجد بيننا شيء اسمه محمد

لما مات ! قال اتباعه انه خرج الى الهه.. مع الحوريات .. ثم وضعوه جثة في القبر!
والى الان! 
محمد في قبره.. ربما اصبح دودا او تراباً؟؟


البوذيين .. يتبعون شخصية بوذا
أين بوذا؟
لا يوجد بيننا شيء اسمه بوذا!

لما مات .. دفنوه اصحابه وقالوا انه صعد الى السماء!

الهندوسيين.. أتباع الاله كرشنا..
أين كرشنا؟
لا يوجد شيء بيننا اسمه كرشنا

الذي يقولون انه نزل على الارض.. لمدة شهر..
واخبرهم انه الله..
ثم خرج الى السماء!
**
الصابئة.. اتباع يوحنا..
أين يوحنا؟ 
أين املائكة الذين يسبحون من اجلهم يوميا في الانهار؟
لا حس لاي شيء من ذلك بيننا!
**
الكونفوشيوسيين.. 
اتبعوا كونفوشيوس الحكيم.
ولما مات..
جعلوا منه ديانة واله..
مع انه مجرد حكيم صيني شهير!
**

نستنتج!!

كل الديانات (لن اجاملكم) مبنية على خرافة هي:
السمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء

لماذا؟

لانه لا احد يعلم ماذا في السماء!!
شيء بعيد عن الانس سابقاً..
اما الان.. فها هي السماء..
اخترق فضائها العلماء..
لم يجدوا فيها.. الا فلك تتعلق فيه الكواكب..
هل وجدوا الله يجلس على كرسيه وعن يمينه يسوع في السماء؟
..
والخدعة الاكبر.. هي جمع السماوات.. وهذا ما ينفيه العلم..
فدائما العلم نقيض الدين..
لذلك 95% من العلماء هم ملحدين!

فدائما المسيح يقول: اباكم الذي يتقدس في السماوات
محمد يقول: هناك سبع سماوات.. في كل سماء يوجد نبي!

وسامحونتي على اعتقاداتي التي قد تؤثر في البعض.. 

فانا استنتجت من بحثي..
ان كل ديانة مبنية على غبار السابقة..

اكتشفت ان المسيحية.. هي ذات تشابه بالبوذية بشكل واضح!

اكتشفت ان الاسلام.. لا سيما القران.. هو ذاته العهد القديم وبعض ايات العهد الجديد..
سرقة واضحة!
واضافات وحذف!

اكتشفت ان السيخية هي ثمرة منشقة عن الهندوسية

والهندوسية ثمرة منشقة عن الوثنية

؟
بعد هذا اتضح لي..
ان كل الديانات مجرد خدعة!

ناقشوني


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا أعتقد إنك من خلفية مسيحية

ما هى أسرار المسيحية

وأرجو ألا تتوتر من كونى أريد التحقق من خلفيتك

لأن هذه ستكون نقطة البداية

أعلم أنك متواصل معنا الآن, لذا فأنا بحاجة لأجابة سريعة*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> اذا قلنا له عن اتحاد الاقانيم الثلاثة.. فهو من المستحيل ان يصدق.. لماذا؟


 


أتحـــــــــــــــــــــــاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
واضح ان حضرتك عندك خلفية هايلة عن المسيحية​ 
ربنا يرشدك​


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> لو كان الله موجود فعلاً؟؟
> ولو انه تجسد في يوم من الايام؟
> لماذا لم يبقى تجسده بين خلقه دائماَ.. كي يعلمهم انه الله الحي الحقيقي!
> أين اختفى الرب؟
> ...



ولماذا تحصد ما لم تتعب فيه؟

لماذا يُفتح لك باب لم تطلب أن يُفتح لك؟

من لا يعمل لا يأكل أيضاً

هل تريد أن تقارن نفسك بمن قضى سنوات عمره يبحث عن الدليل حتى يجده؟

هل تريد أنت كسولاً لدرجة أنك تريد  الله يأتي إليك بنفسه ويتجادل ويتحاور معك؟؟

لقد تجسد مرة وانتهى هذا التجسد، إن أردت البحث عنه فلك هذا، أما إن أردت التقاعس والتكاسل وإيجاد الحجة وراء الحجة كي تقنع نفسك أن عدم البحث أفضل، فهذا شأنك

فلا تقارن من سد أذنيه عن سماع الحق بمن باع كل ما يملك كي يشتري اللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> للاسف!
> انا قارئ وباحث في الاديان..
> انظروا مثلاً::
> المسيحيين هم اتباع شخصية المسيح!
> ...




لا تسمي نفسك باحث، فأمثالك عبء علينا نحن الباحثين

لماذا تريد الانتساب لنادي لم تدفع اشتراكه بعد؟

أين المسيح؟ المسيح يملك علينا ومن يتحدثون معك هنا خدامه ويسكن داخلهم بل ويوجههم للحديث معك 

لكن هل أنت مصغ لهذا؟ 

وكيف ترى الله بيننا وأنت سددت أذنيك عن سماع صوته وقسيت قلبك عن معرفته



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> لما صلب ! قال التلامذة بانه صعد الى السماء.. عند الاب..
> ونزل بعد ذلك مرتين وراوه شخصياً..
> بعد ذلك اختفى اختفاء تاماً؟
> اين هو؟



المعذرة، ليس هذا قول التلاميذ، بل ما رآه التلاميذ، وبشروا به، بل ومن اقتناعهم به، تقدموا ونالوا الشهادة لأجله ضاربين بالتهديدات والتخويفات والجلد والسيف والجوع عرض الحائط

فإن لم تجد في قوة يقينهم دليل على أن ما رأوه ولمسوه كان حقيقة واقعة، فهذا شأنك

أما سؤالك أين هو، فسؤال غير منطقي نظراً لما شهد به التلاميذ




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> المسلمين يتبعون شخصية محمد!
> أين محمد؟
> لا يوجد بيننا شيء اسمه محمد
> 
> ...



ربما؟ بل هو فعلاً مجرد حفنة تراب الآن 

وانتهى محمد وقريبا سينتهي دين محمد 



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> البوذيين .. يتبعون شخصية بوذا
> أين بوذا؟
> لا يوجد بيننا شيء اسمه بوذا!
> 
> لما مات .. دفنوه اصحابه وقالوا انه صعد الى السماء!



بوذا لم يدّعي الألوهة ولا النبوة بل حتى الديانة البوذية ديانة غير إلوهية أي لا تؤمن بإله ولا آلهة



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> الهندوسيين.. أتباع الاله كرشنا..
> أين كرشنا؟
> لا يوجد شيء بيننا اسمه كرشنا
> 
> ...



هل لديك دليل تاريخي على وجود كريشنا أصلا؟!




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> الصابئة.. اتباع يوحنا..
> أين يوحنا؟
> أين املائكة الذين يسبحون من اجلهم يوميا في الانهار؟
> لا حس لاي شيء من ذلك بيننا!



يوحنا مين؟  :11azy:




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> الكونفوشيوسيين..
> اتبعوا كونفوشيوس الحكيم.
> ولما مات..
> جعلوا منه ديانة واله..
> مع انه مجرد حكيم صيني شهير!


 
مين قال ان كونفوشيوس إله؟





ملحد بلا دين قال:


> نستنتج!!
> 
> كل الديانات (لن اجاملكم) مبنية على خرافة هي:
> السمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء



استنتاج باطل، يأتي من شخص يسبنا بقوله أنه باحث

يا أخ لأن بعض الناس مخرفين لا يعني هذا أن الكل مخرفين

وإن كنت باحث كما تدعي لعلمت الفارق بين المسيحية وكل هؤلاء

لكن لأن بحثك هو - فقط - عن ما يدلل على إلحادك فلا تعرف الفارق




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> لماذا؟
> 
> لانه لا احد يعلم ماذا في السماء!!
> شيء بعيد عن الانس سابقاً..
> ...



وده فهمك عن السماء؟ لا والنبي مكناش عارفين؟ 30:



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> والخدعة الاكبر.. هي جمع السماوات.. وهذا ما ينفيه العلم..
> فدائما العلم نقيض الدين..
> لذلك 95% من العلماء هم ملحدين!



والإحصائية دي جايبها من مجلة ميكي جيب؟ ولا من سمير؟ 




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> فدائما المسيح يقول: اباكم الذي يتقدس في السماوات
> محمد يقول: هناك سبع سماوات.. في كل سماء يوجد نبي!



آآآآآآآآه عشان محمد بيقول كده يبقى كله كله خرافة؟ 

دي مشكلتك 

على فكرة المسيح قال :متى صليتم فقولوا أبانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك

ونعم الباحث أنت :11azy:




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> وسامحونتي على اعتقاداتي التي قد تؤثر في البعض..



متخافش، مستحيل أن تؤثر بنا الخزعبلات التي بلا دليل، القائمة على خيال محض 



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> فانا استنتجت من بحثي..
> ان كل ديانة مبنية على غبار السابقة..



واستنتاجك ده جه من بحثك اللي هو؟ 

حضرتك واضح من الأول انك مش باحث، وزي ما قلتلك ما تنسبش نفسك لنادي ما دفعتش اشتراكه




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> اكتشفت ان المسيحية.. هي ذات تشابه بالبوذية بشكل واضح!



آدي أخرة من ادّعى البحث 

يا حلاوة، حضرتك متأكد؟ أصلي مذاكر البوذية وعارفها من أولها لآخرها
يا ريت تديني مصادرك وأدلتك

ما بنحبش هنا رمي الكلام كده

اتكلم بالدليل



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> اكتشفت ان الاسلام.. لا سيما القران.. هو ذاته العهد القديم وبعض ايات العهد الجديد..
> سرقة واضحة!
> واضافات وحذف!
> 
> اكتشفت ان السيخية هي ثمرة منشقة عن الهندوسية



نعم؟ ده محمد، انت فاكره هيتعب نفسه أنه يجيب عقيدة جديدة؟ 
هو الجديد بيبقى حسب الظروف زي تحريم التبني وجوازه من مرات ابنه وغيرها من الجديد




ملحد بلا دين قال:


> والهندوسية ثمرة منشقة عن الوثنية



وهو حد قال ان الهندوسية مش وثنية؟ ديانة قديمة بتنادي بتعدد الآلهة تبقى إيه بالذمة؟

والهندوسية مش منشقة من حاجة هي ابتدت كده بتعدد آلهة وفضلوا يزيدوا لحد ما بقوا آلافات دلوقتي



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> بعد هذا اتضح لي..
> ان كل الديانات مجرد خدعة!



ولا اتضح لك ولا اتنيلك
روح اغسل وشك بشوية مية ويمكن تفوق من الوهم اللي انت معيش نفسك فيه



ملحد بلا دين قال:


> ناقشوني



حينما تتكلم بالدليل نناقشك، غير هذا فسنعتبرك مجرد ثرثار 
احترمنا نحترمك


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا أعتقد إنك من خلفية مسيحية*
> 
> *ما هى أسرار المسيحية*
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي صوت صارخ

لا ادري لماذا تتهرب من الاسئلة الى اسئلة؟

انا مسيحي.. ابن مسيحي.. وساذكر لك الاسرار السبعة..
المعمودية
والميرون
والقربان
والتوبة والاعتراف
والكهنوت
والزواج
ومسحة المرضى
**
ارجوك .. لا تحقق معي.. انا هنا في منتدى.. وليس في مخفر
..
هل أسات الى المسيحية ؟ حتى تظن بي هكذا؟

ثم لماذا تعتقد ان المسلمين مدلسين؟

هل تعيش في دولة اجنبية؟

نحن نعيش معهم جنبا الى جنب..
ولا داري ان كنت تقصد الشيوخ منهم!
فانا لا احتك فيهم


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ده إيه ده، صوت صارخ ويوستيكا وصلوا لنفس الإستنتاج :99:


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> أتحـــــــــــــــــــــــاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​
> 
> واضح ان حضرتك عندك خلفية هايلة عن المسيحية​
> 
> ربنا يرشدك​


 
 اتحاد الاقانيم الثلاثة في الجوهر الالهي الواحد


يا ريت لو تعطيني الغلط في كلامي!
وعلى فكرة
مش كلامي
كلام بنسمعوا في الكنيسة لما نروحها دايما


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> حسناً!!
> 
> انت مثال استثنائي بين عشرات الامثلة!!
> انا اتكلم بالاجماع!


 
ما الذي سيتغير في الموضوع إن كنت مثل إستثنائي أو حتى أقلية؟
انا مثال لشخص من عقيدة آخرى لم يكتقي بها بل بحث عن حل آخر و وجده في المسيح

سواء كانت المسيحية هي الحقيقة المطلة آم لا فهذا ليس حوارنا الآن

حوارنا الآن هل يوجد إله و هل توجد عقيدة للوصول إليه.. مهما كانت العقيدة هذا ليس حوارنا الآن.. الخطوة الآولى أن تقتنع إن هناك إله و بما إن هناك إله فلابد من وجود عقيدة من حُكمه لكي نصل إليه من خلالها.. بعد ذلك نستطيع إن نثبت بأدلتنا لماذا المسيحية هي العقيدة الصحيحة و الوحيدة




> **
> ما ذنب السعودي مثلا.. وخاصة ان كان من اهل مكة..
> ان يربى بين المسلمين ويطوف حول الحجر في مكة ! ويحرم ان يسمع مبشر مسيحي واحد يقول له : بان المسيح مخلص وفادي؟؟
> **
> انصفوني


 
و من قال إنه له ذنب في ذلك؟ ألا ترى أنك تختلق الذنوب و المشكال بسبب عدم إطلاعك الكافي بالكتاب المقدس؟

من لم يسمع عن المسيح فسيحاكم بحسب ناموسه، حسب الناموس الذي يُحكم به في عقيدته، حاله حال هؤلاء الذين ماتوا قبل المسيح و أمنوا بأي عقيدة.. سيحاسبون حسب ناموسهم.فلا ذنب لهم و لا حُكم مسبق.


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بقى ده سؤال تسأله يا صوت صارخ؟ ما سمعتش عن جوجل؟؟ الراجل أصلا لهجته غير مصرية لو مركز معاه

يا ملحد بلا دين 

أنا هسألك سؤال بقى ملهوش إجابة على جوجل

سر الإعتراف بيتم إزاي؟ 

يعني بيحصل فيه إيه؟ 

وفي آخر سر الإعتراف الكاهن لازم يوشوشك في ودنك ويقولك إيه؟

الحاجات دي بقى مش موجودة على الجوجل لأنها أسرار بجد ما يعرفهاش غير المسيحيين وبس


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

على فكرة صوت صارخ
!!
لو اني مسلم.. لكان جاوبتك برضو!!
بتعرف ليه؟

لاننا مش بصحراء؟
احنا على شبكة معلومات
يعني كبستين وبعطيك اعمق معلومة!

فهادي مش طريقة تكتشف فيها اني مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا يهودي
!
!
!:t30:
.. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. ..
تحياتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> انا مسيحي.. ابن مسيحي.. وساذكر لك الاسرار السبعة..
> المعمودية
> والميرون
> والقربان
> ...



*لم أسمع من قبل عن سر القربان هذا, فماذا تقصد منه

معذرة, ما الذى يغضبك من التحقق من هويتك

ما هى كنيستك بالأردن ومن هو قسيسها ؟*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> اتحاد الاقانيم الثلاثة في الجوهر الالهي الواحد
> 
> 
> يا ريت لو تعطيني الغلط في كلامي!
> ...


 
اللي اعرفه ان مصطلح اتخاد يستخدم مع مجموعة اشياء متفرقة

بس ايمانا بيقول ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولاطرفة عين

هو ده اللي مؤمنين بيه انا الله واحد طول عمره باقانيمه الثلاثه

مش اتحدوا فجأة

واتحدى حضرتك انك تلاقى كلمة اتحاد الاقانيم في الكتاب المقدس او تسمعها في اي قداس في كنيسة

على الاقل كنائس المسيحين عمرها ماتقول اتحاد الاقانيم​


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ديديموس قال:


> بقى ده سؤال تسأله يا صوت صارخ؟ ما سمعتش عن جوجل؟؟ الراجل أصلا لهجته غير مصرية لو مركز معاه
> 
> يا ملحد بلا دين
> 
> ...


 

انا حقلك.. بس مش انا..
عشان ابين انك انسان مشوش.. وانو الالحاد.. هو ابو الانسان وامه...
ملهوش جواب على جوجل؟؟

طيب خود الرابط ده ياخويا!!!

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...raments_014-Rite-of-Confession-Sacrament.html

على فكرة.. بكررلك.. هاي مش طريقة. عشان تعرف اني مسلم ولا مسيحي؟؟
طيب!
جاوبنا اول مرة بدون رابط
بس الان بجواب برابط!!

سر ايه اللي بتحكي عنو؟

وين عايش؟

ازا فضيحة الرجل مع عشيقته على السرير بالليل  بتنكشف خلال 24 ساعة!

سر الاعتراف .. محصور بين مليارات المسيحيين؟؟

على قولة المصريين:
يا نهار ابيض!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*أسلوبك المتدنى فى الحوار لا يتبعه المسيحيين, لغتك تظهرك يا زميل*


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماااعة
..
مهما تحاولوا...
انا مسيحي الاصل..
ومش حجاوب على اي سؤال جديد..
لانكم بتحطو انفسكم بمواقف محرجة
!!!

افترضوا (افترضوا) اني مسلم!

جاوبوني..
لو كنت شيطان.. عندي اسئلة بتدور براسي..
واللي مش ملاقي جواب..
بيحقق بخلفيتي
!
يا اخ صوت صارخ...


اوووووووول مرررررررة تشووووووف مسييييييحي 
صااااااار 
مللللللللللحد؟؟

يمكن انك عايش باسرة دينية محافظة .. ..  
وما مرش عليك الحاجات هاي
؟
الالحاد صار منتشر في العالم باسره.. ومن زمان..

اعطيك روابط مواقع الملحدين!
اللي بيشككونا بدينا.. وبشككو اللي ما عمروش شك؟


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أسلوبك المتدنى فى الحوار لا يتبعه المسيحيين, لغتك تظهرك يا زميل*


 
متى ستقتنعون ان المسيحي هو بشر قبل ان يكون مسيحي؟

متى تقتنعون ان الروح الانسانية تدخل في الرضيع قبل ان يدخل الى الكنيسة؟

متى ستعترفون ان الدين مهما كان.. لا يؤثر في الانسان الا القليل؟

انا بشر.. قبل ان اكون مسيحي..

واسلوبك هذا!! هل يتبعه المسيحيين؟

بان ياتي اليكم الشخص الراغب في تصحيح عقيدته.. فترمونه بالتهم الخاطئة؟

هل هكذا يعلمونك في الكنيسة؟

انا لا اذهب الى الكنيسة دائما.. واذا ذهبت اشعر بضيق في الصدر.. ليس رحابة كما تقولون..

واخلاقي تعلمتها في بيتي قبل ان يلقني اياها الراهب.
وقبل ان اقراها في الكتاب المقدس

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> اتحاد الاقانيم الثلاثة في الجوهر الالهي الواحد
> 
> 
> يا ريت لو تعطيني الغلط في كلامي!
> ...


 
إسمها وحدة الأقانيم في الجوهر و ليس إتحاد الأقانيم
لم يتفارقوا لكي يتحدوا و لم يفترقوا لكي يتجمعوا.


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> انا حقلك.. بس مش انا..
> عشان ابين انك انسان مشوش.. وانو الالحاد.. هو ابو الانسان وامه...
> ملهوش جواب على جوجل؟؟
> 
> ...



مش موجود في الرابط الكلام اللي بيقوله  أب الاعتراف في أذن المعترف 

لو انت مسيحي صحيح تعرفها

أدينا مستنيين 

لو ما عرفتش يبقى أنت مش مسيحي يا أفندي


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أستغرب مادام الآخ ملحد، لماذا يصر على إنه كان مسيحي؟
أليس هذا لغرض واضح؟

على أي حال، الأخ الملحد أنت أتيت لتناقش و تبحث لا لستمعنا رأيك الجارح في المسيحية، المرة القادمة التي تصف المسيحية بآن من كلمات الملحدين الجارحة سينتهي حوارنا معك.
ألتزم بأدب الحوار و لا تجرحنا بكلمات لا غرض منها سوى التجريح و ليس الوصول للحقيقة

الآن نرجع لأسئلتك.. اسئلتك قدمنا الجواب عليها، سواء قبلت الجواب ام لم تقبله هذا شأنك و لن يجبرك أحد على تغيير رأيك في شئ

فماذا بعد هذا؟


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> واخلاقي تعلمتها في بيتي قبل ان يلقني اياها الراهب.
> وقبل ان اقراها في الكتاب المقدس


 

عمري ماشفت راهب بيعلم اخلاق

الراهب ساب الدنيا وكل شهواتها ومشاكلها وراح الدير يعيش مع ربنا بس

متفرغ للنسك والزهد والعبادة مش فاضي يعمل حد​


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> عمري ماشفت راهب بيعلم اخلاق
> 
> الراهب ساب الدنيا وكل شهواتها ومشاكلها وراح الدير يعيش مع ربنا بس
> 
> متفرغ للنسك والزهد والعبادة مش فاضي يعمل حد​



هو يقصد شتيمة، ما تاخديش في بالك


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ديديموس قال:


> مش موجود في الرابط الكلام اللي بيقوله أب الاعتراف في أذن المعترف
> 
> لو انت مسيحي صحيح تعرفها
> 
> ...


 

يا رجال !!
في بعقلك اشي؟؟

بدك اياني افضح سر اب الاعتراف قدام المسلمين اللي هنا!
تعال عندي البيت
نشرب كاسة شاي واقلك

الامر سري للغاية

ازا جوجل (بجلالة قدره) ما بيعرفش !
لازم نفضح حالنا؟؟

فعلا
يا نهار ابيض


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*أرجو إغلاق الموضوع*


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> يا رجال !!
> في بعقلك اشي؟؟
> 
> بدك اياني افضح سر اب الاعتراف قدام المسلمين اللي هنا!
> ...




لا إله إلا الله 

الأدمن قدامك أهو، هيتحقق من صحة كلامك ويمسحها قبل ما أي مسلم يشوفها

ما تقلقش إحنا بنتصرف

بس اقنعنا بوضع اللي قلتلك عليه

ما الكلام الذي يقوله الكاهن في أذن المعترف أثناء سر الإعتراف؟


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

قلبك حنين أوي على المسيحيين و خايف لا المسلمين يكشفون سر الإعتراف؟

انا موجود, ضع إجابتك و سأحذفها فوراً بعد التأكد منها
ورينا شطارتك


----------



## ملحد بلا دين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

في النهاااااااااااااااااااااااااية

انا مستعد احلف بعقلي
وهو اعز ما املك

اني مسيحي

اللي مصدقني

يتفضل ويقلي انا|!

واللي مش مصدق..
على قولة السوريين:
يصطفل!!

أو:
هوا حر

أو:
يضرب راسه باقرب حائط

**
اللي بدو يحاورني بصدق.. ويجاوب على سؤالي اللي رح أطلق عليه:
المعجــــــــــــــــــــز

يتفضل!

اذا ما حدا بدو يحاورني

فمش مشكلة

انتو المنتدى رقم  3  بين المنتديات المسيحية..
اللي طردوني..
لاني بشوش الافكار!!

اطردوني متلهم
نووو بروبلم

بس تاكدو..
انو عقلي دليلي..

لا كنيستكم
ولا جامع المسلمين


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ملحد بلا دين قال:


> في النهاااااااااااااااااااااااااية
> 
> انا مستعد احلف بعقلي
> وهو اعز ما املك
> ...


*ما هو سؤالك المعجز ؟!!*


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عقلي دليلي قال لي هتحبي تيرا را را رااااااااا 

الخيبة راكبة جمل أو معزة أو نملة معدية في محيط الأمل 

كنتي فين يا صفية يوم ما مات كنانة 

كنت مع الحاج أبو إبراهيم مستغطية بالجلابية

اقفل الموضوع يا زعيم مفيش رجا


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أعتقد إننا وصلنا لنهاية الحوار معك
ضيعنا الكثير من الوقت في هباء
لا أسلوبك محترم و لا نقاشك عقلاني و لا دليلك له وجود
تتحجج بعدم وجود المسيح اليوم و ترفض الإيمان به لانه غير موجود، فلو إتبع العلماء رأيك الذكي هذا لرفضوا قوانين نيوتن و باسكال لإنهم غير موجودين اليوم!
على الاقل نملك دليل تاريخي قوي على وجود المسيح وليس مجرد سرح في الأفكار!

نغلق هذا الحوار و نُعطيك فرصة السؤال حالك كحال أي عضو آخر في موضوع منفصل.


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*راجع الفيديو هذا، عله يكون سبب في فتح بصيرتك: **لماذا أنا لست ملحداً؟*


----------

